# Should I be concerned with my lab results?



## tatsu15 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi

Last year after giving birth to my second child, I got a TSH test. It was 1.60. 
One year later, I got another TSH test... it was 2.60.

3 Months later after that test, I got another TSH test which is 2.97.

I notice that my levels are rising. I'm not diagnosed with Hypothyroidism but wondering why my TSH levels keep rising?

I breastfeed only at night and my vitamin D level was a bit low. I'm taking cod liver oil for that.

Anyone have any ideas why my levels keep rising? I don't want to get to the point that I become Hypothyroid. Thanks in advance.

BUT I always feel hungry like I always have low blood sugar lately after any activity. I am a mother of two toddlers so maybe that could be why? I weigh 110. My weight fluctuates from 108 to 114.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There are many reasons why TSH changes. I would only go by with the Labs of one year after and thereafter. There is not that much difference between your TSH 2.60 and 2.97. You have a ways to go before real concern. I would suggest to keep testing on a regular bases to monitor if TSH raises further and by how much - keep a record and next Labs ask for FTs to be done along with TSH. Most doctors don't test for these unless TSH suggest to - that is, TSH out of Labs. Hopefully doctor will know how to read the FTs.
If you don't feel bad why be concerned or why change a good thing.
And trust your doctor - s/he is the one with the long expensive education. 
Good Luck!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I was always hungry when hyper, but when I went hypo, I had what felt like low blood sugar if I didn't eat often. One time, I almost passed out. (My son is type I diabetic, so I know the symptoms.) Things leveled out the closer I came to being euthyroid.

How do you feel otherwise? If you have symptoms of thyroid disease, you might want to consider getting a second opinion.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tatsu15 said:


> Hi
> 
> Last year after giving birth to my second child, I got a TSH test. It was 1.60.
> One year later, I got another TSH test... it was 2.60.
> ...


Hi Tatsu15 and welcome. Wow! You are the busy mom! And yes, looks like you may already be hypo.

I do recommend some more serious testing as per below.........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

And you would be wise to get glucose tested as well. It is not uncommon to have more than one thing going on.

Also, here is a site that explains the FT4 and FT3 lab test.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

